# Dectomax injections for mites



## horseluver4eva (22 November 2012)

So my horse is suffering really badly with mites and with lots of persuasion my vet has agreed to give me the injection. She had the injection today and will be having it again next Sunday. i was just wondering when i should remove all of her bedding because i just add a little bit extra down each day and remove the bad bedding. so when would be the best time to completely clean out the stable? and is the injection any good?


----------



## Foxhunter49 (22 November 2012)

Rather than having injections I would wash the legs with a Neem Oil mix. 
2 tablespoons pure Neem Oil, 2 tablespoons of liquid soap, to 1 L of hot water.

Thoroughly wash the legs in that and it will keep any mites away. 

As for bedding I would change it on Sunday.


----------



## basilcob (23 November 2012)

A young cob I had for 2 years had a very bad case, where he rubbed himself raw. I'd been using pigoil and sulphur up until then. £400 later and a course of  dectomax injections the only thing that worked was frontline spray. I used it after that once per month. I believe you can can washes that are good though. I think it depends wether the mites are blood suckers or skin dwellers as to wether or not the dectomax injections work. Worth asking the vet about it. We were told to remove all bedding, which we did and we got rid of all his rugs. Maybe a bit extreme!


----------



## Imonone (23 November 2012)

You have my symapathy as one who has just had to tackle the dreaded mites. They have been prolific this year in all animals and I had a bout with my chickens that went on and on and then a horse ggggrrrrr!

I ended up treating with antibio's, ivermectin wormer and then dermisol cream and cling film to finally clear up the scabs, oh and some expensive shampoo the vets prescribed for me. This seems to have worked and he is clear. Vet says I will have to ivermectin again this week.

Didnt get to the dectomax injects but was getting desperate enough to!


----------



## horseluver4eva (23 November 2012)

Thanks ive already got them done though:/


Thanks ive got this shampoo to put on once her feathers are clipped off again next week hopefully that will ease her skin


Aww they are so horrible arent they?? i used frontline, flypo, clipping feathers, mite powder and much more!! now she has mudfever caused by it bless her Pleased yours are sorted now


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 November 2012)

Dectomax worked fine for mine. Why did your vet need persuading? Bit mad, it's normally a straightforward cure.  I found my itchy cob was better on shavings (now wood pellets) than straw.


----------



## kickandshout (24 November 2012)

re vet persuading - isnt it a licenced wormer for cows and not horses or have a got the wrong product ??


----------



## Thistle (24 November 2012)

here you are, I asked the same question last week, he was injected Tues, given more flamizine and A/B's and was told to wash legs with Malaseb. Legs are no longer filled, sores are healing http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=576399


----------



## mynutmeg (24 November 2012)

It's a licensed wormer in cattle but is used fairly regularly to treat mites in horses as an unlicensed use - perfectly legal and safe.
I found it wasn't necessary to clip as well as give the shots as they kill all mites on the horse but you do need to empty and scrub your stable preferablly with something that is insecticidal (speak to your farm store)


----------



## mtj (26 November 2012)

mynutmeg said:



			It's a licensed wormer in cattle but is used fairly regularly to treat mites in horses as an unlicensed use - perfectly legal and safe.
I found it wasn't necessary to clip as well as give the shots as they kill all mites on the horse but you do need to empty and scrub your stable preferablly with something that is insecticidal (speak to your farm store)
		
Click to expand...

I must re check with my vet.  I was first told about the injection 5 or 6 years ago.  Then, it was considered the same risk as a general anaesthetic.


----------



## JohnParfit (26 November 2012)

We've had these injections on one of ours, in fact twice about a year apart. Worked a treat and lasts well. We haven't seen any itchyness this year yet.

We just needed to sign a disclaimer because it's not licenced for horses. However, our vet recommended it. We also clipped his feathers, and use chopped rape stems rather than straw.


----------

